# egg sharing not enough eggs collected?



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

Has any one done egg sharing, at egg collection not collected enough eggs to be able to share? have you been able to go a head and do another egg sharing cycle, at the same clinic or a different clinic?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

There's not really one answer, it depends on why your consultant feels that you didn't have enough eggs. I was not allowed to egg share again, but my consultant felt that the dose of stims was high enough; had she felt that I would have had a better response with more, then she said she'd have been happy for me to share again. 

Going to a new clinic they should have all of your notes, so again unless they believe you didn't get enough drugs, then you'd likely not be allowed to try again.


----------

